

Internet entrepreneur moving from NYC to a beach in Dominican Republic - humbertomn
http://www.fabricegrinda.com/personal-musings/why-i-chose-cabarete/

======
slee82
Dominican Republic is not in Central America.

~~~
humbertomn
I updated the title to avoid confusion. You are right, but the country is
traditionally considered part of the Caribbean and it's even part of official
organizations, such as the Central American Integration System and the Central
American Parliament.

